# Blue Marlin on the Maddie DII



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

Left the dock at 5:30 Sunday morning to slick calm water and headed towards the pass. Tried briefly for bait and then pointed the nose south and headed towards the nipple. Dropped baits in the bluest water we have seen all year around 8:30 and starting trolling southeast. Found a nice area with lots of bait and she hit the starboard shortline around 10:30. It dumped about half a 50 wide and made multiple leaps on the first run and then went straight down. 40 minutes later we had it boatside for a photo op and then back down she went. It was my first Marlin so words can't describe the experience. Here are a few pics....


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Congrats on the experience! Great blue pics of both water and fish.


----------



## Jagsare1 (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow, shocker! Who would have thought you would catch a blue marlin on a blue/white Ilander.  Congrats on the fish! Special congrats since that was your first! I hope your crew appropriately made you take a swim when you got back in. 

Do you remember your depth and water temp by chance?


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Noce catch! What a beautiful day.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

congrats!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

awsome catch!!! what lake were you fishing in?? sure looks slick


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I vote your post "Best of the Month"!! Great story, great weather, awesome pics! Blue Marlin in an outboard! Awesome!!

Robert


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats! That's great!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I know you guys had a great trip and are still stoked up! Tight line to you.


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

wow thats awesome!congrats


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Reef Donkey - - CONGRATULATIONS on your Blue Marlin!!! Great PICS, thanks for the post, and most importantly CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

Jagsare1 said:


> Wow, shocker! Who would have thought you would catch a blue marlin on a blue/white Ilander.  Congrats on the fish! Special congrats since that was your first! I hope your crew appropriately made you take a swim when you got back in.
> 
> Do you remember your depth and water temp by chance?


I'm not sure about the temp but we were in 600' of water and yes the crew made me take a swim. Here is a pic of that..


----------



## HKMermaid (Oct 12, 2011)

Congratulations! Beautiful fish!


----------



## Jagsare1 (Sep 23, 2011)

That looked volunatary, totally inappropriate. You must be thrown in. Oh well, since that one didn't count, when you catch another one, you must be properly thrown in.


----------

